# Red-Eyed Crocodile Skink



## Kevmaster06 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have never kept any kind of reptile, though this skink entriged me. Forgive me with my tarantula-logic. Can these be kept together, like as a tarantula person would call it, a commual setup?

I looked here on the boards to see if anyone was selling them for a reasonable price but not a single person was even selling them, and unless i was looking in the wrong section, that really sucks!

These things are so awesome! could somebody show me pictures of thier habitats. And i would really like to see one swimming. I saw someone else post that they wanted to see that too, but no one replied.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a couple of these and they are fantastic, when you get to see them as they are very shy. I keep them in a dark tank with plenty of fake plants for cover and loads of hides. They have a big pool which they use all the time and some branches they seldom use. The guys who bred mine say they don't do so well in real hot vivs so I got a thermostat for mine, heat mat on 1/2 the back of the viv and a ceramic basking lamp. They love wax worms, but can get fat on these, crickets and spinach leaves. I've got a water fall leading to the pool which they love to climb on and I keep the tank slightly humid. They are great pets but can be quite tricky to care for, as I seldom get to see them so problems can be hard to spot quickly (though so far I haven't had any problems). They are remarkably good at playing dead, even if you pick them up (check their chest for movement from breathing) and their eyes can appear dried out whilst sleeping, very unsettling sometimes, especially if they haven't moved in a while. As with anything, I would recomend reading up on them first, but they are worth it.

Good luck

Damo (UK)


----------



## Kevmaster06 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks, i wish i could get a few, but it is 75$ at the only place i could find so i can not do bulk orders like i want to...


----------



## RhettusMaximus (Mar 17, 2008)

*skinks*

Whats the UV situation with these animals? Are they nacturnal? I know that spinach is high in oxalates and can inhibit calcium absorbtion. What kind of calcium regimen do you have them on?


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Mar 17, 2008)

A very good point about the spinach. This should be fed as a treat due to the oxalates binding the calcium (spinach is rich in calcium) leading to about 5% digestion (as far as I remember?). I did have a UVB light but the Tribies never came out while it was on so it was pretty pointless. I dust the crickets they eat with a vitamin supliment (inc vit D3) about every 5 days, but a combination of Excess vit D and oxalates can lead to calcium stones and kidney problems. So a varied diet is the key. Mine do eat other leaves but spinach is their favourite, but a balanced diet is esential.

Thanks for pointing this out. 

Damo


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 21, 2008)

They are a secretive species that doesn't bask in the open all that often. The articles I've come across mention that the keepers didn't use UV on them. Heating a portion of the tank with heat tape/rope should work fine for you.


----------



## Lucara (Mar 21, 2008)

I accidently made another thread so I might as well just post my question here. How are they about handling? How difficult are they to care for? Are they as difficult as iguanas?


----------

